# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Нужна помощь специалиста в подборе оборудования

## roadtoheaven

Доброго времени суток!

Занимаюсь размещением товаров в интернет-магазине. 
Нужна помощь специалиста в подборе оборудования. 

Задача: получение снимков на абсолютно белом фоне.

Сейчас имеется кое-какое оборудование: лайткуб, вспышка FalkonEyes (Studio Flash SS-150B) - 3шт, фотоаппарат Minolta Dimage 7Hi.
К сожалению с применением данного оборудование не получается достичь абсолютного белого фона и четких краёв товара, приходится делать всё в фотошопе, а на это уходит очень много времени.

Прошу у Вас помощи в подборе неоходимого оборудования.
Далее необходима будет помощь в настройке и первоночальной работе, за материальное вознаграждение.

icq: 472-175-631
mail: road_to_heaven@mail.ru

----------


## fenix-ad

Белый фон можно сделать используя ,если есть,полотно от проектора(т.к. оно не дает бликов).....Можно по старинке использовать ватман.Фотографировать без вспышек,использую направленные лампы(желательно 4шт)----свет направить за объект съемки,чтобы подчеркнуть его форму.В настойках камеры поставить минимальное ISO.

----------

